# Fort Morgan Shoot



## arizonaguide (Mar 31, 2009)

So, I flew into Colorado to help my buddy work the Fort Morgan Military History Shoot (from sunny Arizona). It was just starting to snow. Ended up driving a truck (pulling a trailer) in the biggest blizzard Colorado has had this year, and haven't driven in serious snow/ice for 8 years.

We got out (3hr drive from Denver in weather) on Thursday and set up in 14deg ambient temp, with 50mph (steady winds). By this time I'm thinking WTF am I doing here. I could be golfing today back home. Barely brought warm enough clothes.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 31, 2009)

However, by Saturday it was beautiful, warm, not windy and about 60 degrees!
Had over 1000 people visit and shoot, including many Women and Children interested in firing the various weapons. 

Turned out to be a great time, and the photogaphy/helping/the instructing on the line was a blast!
Also had plenty of cars/dynamite to shoot. I "adopted" a M1 Garand as my weekend weapon, and spent a lot of time with it. I had forgotten how fun they were to shoot, and how accurate.
Turned out to be a blast!


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked the quad with the MG mount, and some of the other great rigs.








okay, maybe this last pic wasn't Colorado.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, looks like fun was had by all.  Was there any live firing of the Stuart???


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn, I wanna do one of the events! Looks like fun!!!

Glad the weather improved for ya!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you fire the tank too? :eek: lol


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 1, 2009)

The Stuert did fire several times a day, and it was a raffle to be the one to go into the tank and press the button. I was ineligable as an event employee!


It was a blast however shooting the dynamite cases and wired automobiles (with the Garand which I had forgotten how much I LOVE!)
It proved to be an expensive shoot for me...because NOW I HAVE to have a Garand in my collection!!!

I do hope to see some of the Shadowspear folks at upcoming shoots, because you guys could give some 800 yard lessons on military precision shooting!


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 1, 2009)

"because you guys could give some lessons on military precision shooting!"

I could carry thier gear for them!!! Although I can hold my own with a pistol!


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you had a good time, next time pack warmer clothes.  Better to have and not need than need and not have.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 1, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Glad you had a good time, next time pack warmer clothes. Better to have and not need than need and not have.


Yeah my buddy was supposed to take care of that for me...so I didn't have to "check baggage"...and you know how THAT goes sometimes!
The other part of the story is the part about how I asked him to make sure I had a down sleeping bag...and ended up with cotton piece of crap.
Always make sure to take care of yourself first is the moral of the story, I guess. Good thing we had plenty of diesel.
:uhh:


----------

